# Lund cage and other burrowing setups



## DeathDulyNoted (Jul 18, 2011)

Is there anyone who has got a setup for a burrowing species, ie Haplopelma or Pelinobius that allows for a guaranteed view of the T's chamber? I know one that was written in the T keepers guide was called the Lund Cage, and I find that one particularly interesting. Can anyone post some photos of their setups?


----------



## tristandude3 (Jul 18, 2011)

i have a p. murinus juvie in a 5.5 gallon tank. i set up the hide so you can see inside of it from the side of the tank, but he just ended up webbing it up so you cant see inside .


----------



## Malhavoc's (Jul 18, 2011)

you could always try what we do with ants, by using red plastic to make the T think it is dark thus less of a need to web so heavily.


----------



## Endagr8 (Aug 18, 2011)

I've had good luck starting burrows next to the glass of a vertical aquarium. They're entire burrows are visible for a few weeks before they get webbed over completely.

Here are the enclosures I keep my burrowers in. I wish I had a shot of my late _H. vonworthi's_ visible burrow. http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?213427-Endagr8-s-Robc-esque-Fossorial-Enclosures


----------

